# Paph. rothschildianum



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

First bloom seedling. Three flowers. One of them 'bear' series. Most likely No.1 and No.6

I love it




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## cattmad (Jan 31, 2014)

fantastic colour

Well grown plant too


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 31, 2014)

GOD, very dark!!!!!


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice one. What's the flower size?

The majority of those wild collected plants crosses are dark. Mine is different in shape but similar color.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29308&highlight=rothschildianum


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks very dark despite the exposure. A lovely 'stately' flower.


----------



## emydura (Jan 31, 2014)

Wonderful dark colour. Intense striping as well. I'd love a roth that looked like this.


----------



## polyantha (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow very dark! I like it a lot. What fertilizer do you use? The leaves look pretty dark green too.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2014)

superbly grown and photographed,
David


----------



## AdamD (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy crap that's dark! Congrats and great growing! Beautiful plant as well. That is something special. What are your min temps?


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2014)

that turned out great! love the shape of the dorsal and the dark color. great job growing this one!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 31, 2014)

The colour on that is beautiful. So dark. Well done!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 31, 2014)

Only one thing to say:

:smitten: :drool:

Okay, that's two...


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 31, 2014)

A great beauty!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 31, 2014)

Super!


----------



## Spaph (Jan 31, 2014)

monocotman said:


> superbly grown and photographed,
> David


Agreed! 

Must feel so good to bloom your first roth and in such grand fashion :clap: An amazing clone!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome first blooming! I really like the presentation of the blooms, they are held nicely above the foliage, and each is well spaced from the next. Good symmetry and incredible density of dorsal striping which further accentuates the depth of colour. And then of course as we have come to expect from you, a very well grown plant. Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairly nice for a multi!! oke: 

Very nice, and nice dark color!! Thanks for sharing. Needs to be crossed w/ a nice Parvi and Brachy!!


----------



## papheteer (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow! Congrats on the first bloom roth! Such nice color too!! Great growing as usual! Do you still alter your ph to 6.5 btw?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 31, 2014)

That is one nice looking roth.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for wonderful comments.



Fabrice said:


> Very nice one. What's the flower size?
> 
> The majority of those wild collected plants crosses are dark. Mine is different in shape but similar color.



Nice clone Fabrice. I was told that the Bear, New Bear, etc were wild collected. It is a relatively small flower compared to the awarded clones. NS is about 25cm but its kinda down-swept petals too. Still increasing so I will post final measurement when third flower opens. The dorsal is about 5.3 cm wide. And sepal to dorsal is 14 cm high. Dorsal is a bit oblong in shape rather than the diamond or round shape. I have another clone that is more round and has more lateral petals. Looking to be more darker than this so far. 


polyantha said:


> Wow very dark! I like it a lot. What fertilizer do you use? The leaves look pretty dark green too.



Thanks, I was using plant prod 25-10-10 until summer last year but I ran out so I am now using plant prod 20-20-20 as I want to finish it up before buying another one. 50-60 ppm per gallon. They are fertilizers with urea. 



AdamD said:


> Holy crap that's dark! Congrats and great growing! Beautiful plant as well. That is something special. What are your min temps?



Thanks min temp is 18c.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Wow! Congrats on the first bloom roth! Such nice color too!! Great growing as usual! Do you still alter your ph to 6.5 btw?



Thank you. Yes I always try when I can. I use Nitric acid these days as opposed to phosporic acid.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 31, 2014)

Now where can we buy nitric acid here in canada? I had one i bought in 2009 but i disposed it already thinking its already expired!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

It's hard to get nitric acid because of the crazies. But the hydroponic store carries them. You can buy 15% diluted. but it really doesn't matter what you use for reducing ph. It's just easier what is available to you. You can even use citric acid. Kelp also reduces ph so I think its slightly acidic.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks my friend! Ill stick to phosphoric acid then as i still have a litre of it!


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Thanks so much for wonderful comments.
> 
> Thanks, I was using plant prod 25-10-10 until summer last year but I ran out so I am now using plant prod 20-20-20 as I want to finish it up before buying another one. 50-60 ppm per gallon. They are fertilizers with urea.
> 
> .



After seeing how well your plants are grown and reading some feedback from Xavier, i started using 30-10-10 urea fertilizer last year and had great results for my roths--very green leaves and strong growth. I do alternate with K-lite every other feeding. this winter i have been using the K-lite more than the urea, though, to boost Calcium and keep the plants firm throughout the winter--and i have had nice growth thru the entire cold season. 

I'll go back to emphasizing the hotter urea fert when the spring growth spurt comes. 

btw i've had great results from the kelp additive as well.


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2014)

That is sweet.


----------



## polyantha (Jan 31, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Thanks, I was using plant prod 25-10-10 until summer last year but I ran out so I am now using plant prod 20-20-20 as I want to finish it up before buying another one. 50-60 ppm per gallon. They are fertilizers with urea.



Urea you say. Hmm I should try this too on some of my roths, Xavier is a urea fan too and he doesn't like the MSU fertilizer either. Just changed my lights with more blue parts in 440nm and the difference of growth was much improved within only one month, especially the roots are going crazy. The MSU fertilizer never changed much at all


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2014)

What a beauty!

There is so much contradictory info about fertilizers and PH, it makes my head spin!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> There is so much contradictory info about fertilizers and PH, it makes my head spin!



I agree, my irrigation and feed water that i use is crap as well compared to the standards ~469 TDS... not including the nutrients.

http://www.regina.ca/opencms/export...edia/pdf/2012-drinking-water-quality-data.pdf

I didn't mean to turn this thread as a nutrition discussion sorry. But for anyone who's interested. As you see the PDF there is a significant amount of Ca and Mg in the water.


----------



## Stone (Jan 31, 2014)

WOW!! I missed this one. Fantastic colour!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2014)

Beauties, well pictured !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2014)

What a beauty! Clearly I don't need to mention anything about the color intensity, that's been covered! What about the leaf span? I really am impressed by the up-right growth you have achieved.


----------



## atlantis (Feb 1, 2014)

The whole plant deserves to be exposed so that everyone could understand what "healthy paph." means. :clap::clap:

Congrats!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 1, 2014)

It measured 25" across. Relatively compact with the other crosses. Some of my crosses reaches up to 32" across. I am a bit worried about the space now.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Thanks so much for wonderful comments.
> 50-60 ppm per gallon. They are fertilizers with urea.



Beautiful flowers.:clap:

What does 50-60ppm per gallon mean? ppm is the same as mg/L (already a concentration and not a quantity).


----------



## eggshells (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry typo. 50-60 ppm of N per gallon every other watering.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Sorry typo. 50-60 ppm of N per gallon every other watering.



Rick is saying that ppm is a concentration regardless of volume. ie not per gallon. If that helps.


----------



## paph_mania (Feb 2, 2014)

I love it


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh and for anyone who's wondering what the first one is...

Measurements at this time is:

DS: 5.5 cm
NS: 29 cm

Still expanding so I hope to get bigger flowers when the plant becomes bigger.






Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow!! Great outcome. 29 cm is very goid


----------



## Trithor (Feb 6, 2014)

You had better look after that one, it is sure to be a winner!


----------

